

An App with Literally No UI Elements - sankim83
http://www.sanonstartups.com/post/3216122924/an-app-with-literally-no-ui

======
alanfalcon
The example screenshot in the app store is upside down.

Is there no confirmation dialog when I shake the screen? I'd be worried I'd
accidentally erase before "saving" especially since shake=undo in many apps.

~~~
sankim83
Yep, there's a confirmation dialog.

Didn't realize about the screenshot - will fix.

Thanks!

